# Anyone 40+ had ivf success on high stim meds?



## Guest (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi I have heard lots of people talking about how low stimulation meds are better for getting higher egg quality if you're over 40. My clinic consultant has prescribed 225 menopur & 225 gonal f for my final own egg cycle (450 altogether), which sounds a lot and the most I've ever been given. I've been relatively happy with my clinic in general. For my last ivf on some scans there were up to 10 follicles but only 5 eggs were collected in the end (7 the previous year). I've not had fertilisation or implantation problems, so the eggs seemed OK, just several miscarriages, indicating later maternal age issues.

Has anyone here had success on high stims aged 40+ please?  I won't be changing my medication so please don't post about how I should go for low stims as it is too late now!      

Thank you x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I did Merlin   I was on Menopur (over 300) puregon & also decapeptyl, I got 17 eggs and ended up with 10 fertilised, I froze all 10 and went for FET 6 months later and identical twins resulted.

Hth x


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd be interested to read people's results with this too Merlin. I've always had ridiculously low egg numbers so was thinking of totally natural this last time, my clinic are against that though. A part of me can't help but think back to my first cycle where I was on 375 Menopur.. had four eggs. Pretty pathetic I know but best I ever had so part of me wondering if that was always going to be the best it was going to get. Will bookmark this thread to see what responses you get. 

Massive 'good luck' to you, really hope this brings you your dream.  And huge Congratulations to Blondie. 😊


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for replying Blondie, that's encouraging   Thanks MissMayhem, good luck to you too


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Merlin how are you getting on?xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi MissMayhem, thanks for asking   

I'm actually struggling with what feels like the worlds longest ever down-regulation! At my down reg scan a random follicle was found so I had to have the trigger shot that night to make me ovulate again & wait for another period before re-scanning! Apparently one woman at my clinic once had this happen several times, ugh! I've had weeks of buserilin injections already   and it's making me feel   The hot sweats are the least of it! Previous ivf cycles all went pretty much like clockwork, but resulted in MCs or abnormal embryos, so me & DH think maybe a freak cycle might not even matter or be a good thing?! Anyway hopefully I will actually get to the stims phase at some point!   

How are you MissMayhem? xx


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Aww bless you   . I think the repression stage of treatment is the worst emotionally, you really do think you're losing the plot.   So I really feel for you having such a prolonged down reg lovely. And you've the emotional impact of a delay to deal with, any delay is painful isn't it. Hang on in there, you'll definitely get there, shouldn't be too much longer now.xx

I'm not too bad thanks. Trying to decide between high /mild /natural protocol for my last try. Also trying to see if it's ok to try naturally just days after hysteroscopy. Had one Thursday (everything fine so no trauma to my uterus) and due to ovulate so reluctant to miss any chances!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks xx   Yes it's certainly been a long drawn out journey   I guess an extra few weeks wont  make much difference! I've felt the effect of the hormones more this time, maybe cos having them for longer! We're doing PGS so not having ET this time and freezing any embies we can, just to add to the delay!   At least this is my last fresh down reg ever I think, as we'll go onto DE in worst case scenario. 

I had a hysteroscopy about 10 yrs ago, at the same time as a laparoscopy. It's worth the reassurance of the op isn't it   I think I took a few days to recover, but I wasn't in a relationship then so ttc not relevant at that point! Just a thought, do you have a mooncup or anything like that in case you want to ttc but without any risk of harm after the hysto? Maybe that's a crazy downregging idea?   I'm sure you'll be fine to ttc but you could always check with your clinic maybe? Good luck this month


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to give you my experience!  I had 3 own egg cycles between 44 and 44.5 - two cycles in top London clinics and one in a top New York clinic.

All these clinics believed in the short protocol for over 40s - ie. NO down regulation.  Just starting stims at 450 from day 1 of cycle. The whole thing lasts about 2/3weeks from first stim, then trigger, egg collection and transfer.  Some over 40 women are over suppressed with down regulation and using bcps before stimming for example.  I also (like Blondie) I had a mix of FSH and menopur.  

I got pregnant on all 3 cycles, but sadly miscarried all 3 (I also miscarried 3 DE cycles due to clotting/autoimmune factors).
Over 40s need aggressive stimulation IMHO.  Studies find greater success rates the more eggs/embryos produced with over 40s.

Just my experience.

D xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks Daisy that's interesting. I was initially under the impression long protocols were for younger women but I seemed ok with it the previous times. Hopefully my stimming will be beneficially aggressive?! Yes unfortunately MC rates generally increase a lot over age 40. There's bound to be a few golden eggs, it's just finding them and being lucky the particular month you happen to do ivf or ttc! I'm so glad to see your twins arrived safely with you in the end   xx


----------

